# Carbon rail saddles... Light, but good on a MTB??



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

Has anyone tried to ride their MTB with such a saddle?

I currently use a Selle Italia Carbonio SLR on my road bike. Nice and light. I was wondering if such a saddle could withstand a MTB.

I know that saddle technology has advanced and carbon is pretty tough.

Thoughts??


----------



## Evo-L (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont see a problem. Its not like I am often smashing my crotch on the seat to put a lot of strain on the rails. 

Plus, carbon has a little flex in it, which would help if you have a hardtail.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been riding carbon railed seats on both my bikes for the last 4 years. They stand up just fine. I've landed some mini jumps badly on a couple of occasions, and I've come down on the seat really hard, enough to mess up the seatpost. Once I even put a sharp part of the seatpost where it broke right through the carbon of the seating area on the seat. The rails have been fine. In fact I'm still using that particular seat to this day (3 years later).


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

I have the same saddle with a Thomson seatpost on my 140mm travel Cannondale for a few hundred miles. So far it's holding up pretty good (I tend not do sit on it while descending). It does creaks once a while probably due to loosen bolts. I have inspected the rails just last week and they are looking good.


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)

Carbon is oke !
my slr carbon is used for 4 years, no problem with the rails.
Now I have a Okias saddle with reinforced rails, pretty awesome!


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

I use a Fizik Carbon railed Aliante on three MTBs with no issues.


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

I ride downhill and freeride, got a SLR Carbonio Flow on my Intense SS2 and it's had some really hard hits, slipped a foot off a drop and landed hard on it, crashed it it too many times and got heavy with my thighs on corners too many times. It is the only saddle I've had that's still intact, after over a year! Considering my track record with bending saddles that's a good thing (currently have a Tioga Spyder Twintail on the dirtjumper that's been bent and bent straight 4 times now, it was bent on it's second ride out)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

my next saddle for my next bike


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the caveat is having a seatpost that supports the carbon rails. I broke my carbon railed SLR Kit Carbonio saddle using a KCNC Ti pro lite seatpost when I had an OTB on a wet muddy rock garden. I think the saddle must have hit the ground but I'm not sure. Either way it was a write off.

It had always made some creaky noises so I checked it constantly and was never confident it would last. Shame cause it was really comfortable.

Personally, i'd use a carbon rail saddle with a Thomson seatpost no problem. With a KCNC style clamp I would not. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Fizik carbon braided Arione holds up fine, I managed to cold set Sellta Italia SLR 135g titanium saddle from my beast weight. Using Thomson seatposts for all. Managed to break and sheer a Brooks B17 steel copper plated rail set - yes, broke it. Funny how all the titanium and carbon saddles have not broken but the saddle that is 3 times heavier claiming "forever" in its marketing breaks first and the only one to break. The more I use the monocoque carbon technology, the more I start seeing its benefit versus the traditional steel, aluminum counterparts.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a full carbon saddle on the way and also picked up a KCNC saddle not too long ago. I was hoping that the lower portion of the seat clamp would be interchangeable with a Thompson post that I have but the angles don't match up. I still have my Ritchey WCS post that I can use with the new seat but imo it defeats the purpose of a light weight combo if you will. I will more than likely now be looking for a different post that has a more rail support to it but still light weight. I had my eye on one on ebay a week or so ago but had not received my KCNC at that point. Unfortunately, the price on the KCNC post was sweet and I picked it up second hand for $70 shipped but was basically brand new. Couldn't see any signs of it being mounted what so ever. If I can find the link to the post I saw on ebay I will post that up in a minute.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a Syntace P6 that was posted in another thread last week. It is on the heavier side if you will for Carbon posts but has a decent lower portion of the seat clamp.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNTACE-P6-CARB...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2bc4a215

Here is the one that I had my eye on last week. A little bit lower weight but w/ better support for carbon rails. Price is not bad either. The one I was looking for is actually made by Carbon Cycles.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CROSS-Titan...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5196af2946

I think I would be a little concerned about the creaking and am curious how mine is going to workout at this point. I know Mattlock is rolling on a KCNC post with a full carbon saddle. I think you really have to be light on the bike with this sort of combo. The edges of the clamping parts on the KCNC are very small and I am sure exert a fair amount of pressure in a very minute area on the rails which I believe will lead to premature failure. But with more support, I think the rails will do fine.

Gixer7-did the rails snap right near the clamp pieces? Just curious since I will pretty much have this set up within a week (whenever the seat arrives anyway)


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Tune Speedneedle is awesome. They are tough as nails. My wife broke a Token carbon seat post while racing and the Speed Needle was totally fine.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I received my Merek full carbon seat last night. Unfortunately, I was only able to mount it and sit on it. No ride as of yet. In fact, I had just gotten off the spin bike in the basement after putting in about 45 min of intervals so I was fairly blown and it was like 21 degrees outside. None the less. I paid $89 shipped for it. Not bad in comparison to the prices of the others out there. The shape is similar to that of my Aliante but I can tell you it is considerably harder! I will need to take it out for a spin to see if my butt can tolerate it. If not, I will simply try to resell it for about $60-70 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/110g-Merek-Full...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf05a888e

this is basically what I just bought. They have two different finishes (flat and gloss). I need to weigh it but it is supposed to be about 110g. Not bad for the price. Took less than a week from the time I ordered it to receive it! I also have a straight carbon bar and one of their carbon stems. Both have worked really well though I don't use the stem as I ended up going with a shorter stem but I have had no problems with either. Once again, they are sort of a no name if you will but are an OEM parts maker for other larger companies.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

eliflap said:


> my next saddle for my next bike


I´m with Eliflap here...My Saevid tips the scales at 81 grams...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

They look nice but I can't find a price on them. Just curuious what they are running. Looks like they have stopped taking orders for them at this point. May not start taking orders again until 1/3/11.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the price starts at 120€. 

My Saevid 1.1 weighted 78g


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

That works out to be about $160. Not as bad as some of the pirces I have seen for others that weigh about the same (or more). But it is still double what I paid for mine so I am happy with that at the moment! Don't get me wrong, you gotta pay to play the weight game for sure. But I can live with my seat weighing in at about 30 more grams for the price I paid.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

indian fire trail said:


> I´m with Eliflap here...My Saevid tips the scales at 81 grams...:thumbsup:




me too - i also purchased a Saevid for my next bike (they are very good) its like a stripped down slightly small Selle Italia SLR

mine was $170 back in October - costs $166 now!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, after a quick ride today (around the neighborhood for about 10 minutes) I have decided that I will be selling my Merek seat. It just doesn't fit my butt bones. Looks beautiful but if it doesn't fit, then it isn't worth it for me. I guess I will have to try something else. PM me for details if interested. I will post something up in the classifieds tomorrow to make it official. I will just say that I will sell it for $20 less than you can get it from Merek.

Does the Saevid flex any? I read that due to the layup process and different materials that it supposedly flexes slightly. I did not notice any flex out of mine but I did feel it pushing on my two sit bones. I guess the widths are just slightly different than what I am used to.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know when these might be available....

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56721

but if they are anything like this saddle....

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57279

then they will be super light and comfortable!!!

not sure which one Allison will be racing on, but I plan on getting one of them for her for sure!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just weighed the Merek and it came in at 111.7g. Only 1.7 off from their claimed weight. Not bad really. The good news is that my KCNC post weighed in at 137.5g which is almost 10g less than their claimed weight. Sweet!


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)

My saevid: 81gr (150€ custom deck) kevlar rails
My okias: 93gr (75€ custom deck) kevlar or carbon, hexcel, fiber rails, color to choose


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Gixer7-did the rails snap right near the clamp pieces? Just curious since I will pretty much have this set up within a week (whenever the seat arrives anyway)


Yes they did. I think I've still got the saddle in my garage so if I can get a decent pic I'll post it up.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I really like the SLR Ti saddles.

I bought an ebay 99g saddle with carbon rails. It is OK, but doesn't flex a whole lot. When buying MTB saddles, I look for ones that are not so sharp front and rear. I get off the back of the saddle a lot, and to have those sharp edges cut into my belly is not fun.

That KCNC ti prolite clamp will do serious harm to your rails. It finally broke my SLR ti rail. Great post, but it really needs a Thomson bottom plate to fully support the seat rails.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I figured that was the case. I only rode around the block with my carbon railed seat and KCNC combo. I have since put my Aliante back on the KCNC seat (metal rails) and the carbon railed seat on my Ritchey post. All is good at this point but I know that if I want to run that combo I would need to get some sort of better bracket for it. Unfortunately, the Thompson does nto fit as the bottom plate for the Thompson is larger than the cut out on the KCNC post and they just don't match up. The only other real option is to pick up yet another post but I already know that there is not much else out there lighter than the KCNC. Sorta sucks at this point but what can you do? Maybe I will just continue to run the KCNC w/ my Aliante for a while until I figure out what I want to spend money on. Got pleanty of other things to do first before I worry about that really.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

whybotherme said:


> I don't know when these might be available....
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56721
> 
> ...


Why not this one:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56902

I just put one on my road bike and love it. A lot firmer than my phenom expert on my mtb, but if I was racing pro level, I consider it for mtb as well. I'm not sure how comfortable it would be after the 2 hr mark on trails. Great power platform. I saw a few pics of spesh pros with last years ti version on their steeds. 
I have been sold on spesh saddles, they just seemed to fit me perfect, right out of the box.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Whambat said:


> Why not this one:
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56902
> 
> ...


never tried that saddle as they are heavier... though in carbon trim might be worth a shot.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

1SPD said:


> I figured that was the case. I only rode around the block with my carbon railed seat and KCNC combo. I have since put my Aliante back on the KCNC seat (metal rails) and the carbon railed seat on my Ritchey post. All is good at this point but I know that if I want to run that combo I would need to get some sort of better bracket for it. Unfortunately, the Thompson does nto fit as the bottom plate for the Thompson is larger than the cut out on the KCNC post and they just don't match up. The only other real option is to pick up yet another post but I already know that there is not much else out there lighter than the KCNC. Sorta sucks at this point but what can you do? Maybe I will just continue to run the KCNC w/ my Aliante for a while until I figure out what I want to spend money on. Got pleanty of other things to do first before I worry about that really.


I posted this else where but figured I would add it here as well. As mentioned I have a KCNC post and a full carbon saddle. The two together is not a good combo because of the lack of support the KCNC post provides for carbon rails. However, my wifes bike has a Thompson post. I took them both apart and low and behold, the lower cradle from the Thompson pretty much fits the KCNC. Actually it is about 1mm too large but it is working. I have done about 5 rides on this set up now with no problems what so ever. The good news in knowing that this works is that you can pick up a carbon lowre cradle portion for the Thompson seat and throw it on the KCNC post. I will probably take my dremil to the KCNC post and mill out the post portion where the cradle sits to make it the right size as I don't want to screw up the carbon piece when I get it but it is good to know that you can run this light saddle with a very light wieght seat and not be worried about the rails failing!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I ride an Saevid S1 in white. Performs great, feels stiff and strong, yet comfortable enough.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

I am riding a Selle SMP Full Carbon saddle now for over a year, on a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost, and have had zero problems. My but did take over a month to adjust, but it works great for rides under three hours. I have another SMP saddle for epic rides.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6689442&postcount=8


----------



## cerro (Sep 26, 2005)

KevinK said:


> I am riding a Selle SMP Full Carbon saddle now for over a year, on a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost, and have had zero problems. My but did take over a month to adjust, but it works great for rides under three hours. I have another SMP saddle for epic rides.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6689442&postcount=8


Got one me too and love it. Worked well with Extralite ThePost, Token carbon post and BBB Skyscraper. Used with a FSA K-Force before too. Only bad thing with that saddle is the price


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

Selle Italia Fibra on a Thomson post. The rails are oblong, I think 7x9. You can see in the second pic that the clamp radius does not match. Plenty of contact with the Thomson post. I just snug it down with the short side of the allen. No issues, 200# on the hardtail.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Went ahead and kept my Merek (was trying to sell it initially). I felt the same way initially as far as comfort is concerned. Guess I have gotten used to it and actually like it. It may not be the seat I keep on the bike for rides over 3 hours but we will see. I swapped back to my Aliante last week for a ride and it felt like I was sitting on a gel pad or something. Just odd.


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

http://farnorthracing.com/cycling/mtb_selleitaliaflitecarbino_review.html

DG


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

mdutcher said:


> Has anyone tried to ride their MTB with such a saddle?
> 
> I currently use a Selle Italia Carbonio SLR on my road bike. Nice and light. I was wondering if such a saddle could withstand a MTB.
> 
> ...


i have the same saddle on two of my MTBs. work just fine.

and i am almost 200# riding weight...


----------

